# Happy Holiday!!!



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy Festivus…
 However you celebrate it, Have a Happy Holiday !


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2019)

Season's Greetings


----------



## msmofet (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBoJR0AhzgQ


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2019)

Very cute KL


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy Holidays to everyone!  Enjoy the family and friends, and the food, while your at it!  And have a safe trip, if traveling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Happy Blessed Everything, everyone! I hope you all enjoy time with your family and friends...and food.



Kayelle said:


>


That is so cool!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 25, 2019)

Happy Holidays, friends! [emoji16] [emoji319] [emoji92]


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 25, 2019)

Loved that, Kay!  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2019)

Nystrom God-Jul 11
Jenny Nyström
 [Public domain], via Wikimedia Commons


----------

